# ICR - International Cobalt Resources



## System (24 September 2018)

International Cobalt Resources was primarily formed to identify, secure, fund exploration and develop prospective cobalt projects and secondly nickel and gold projects in proven geographical regions of Canada.

ICR is building a valuable position in the cobalt, nickel and gold market and has secured mining tenements in the Sudbury and Larder Lake mining districts of North-Eastern Ontario and the exclusive rights to acquire mining tenements within the Ville-Marie area of Western Quebec. The projects, called the Blue Mac cobalt-gold project and Dickson cobalt project located in Ontario, Canada and the Bambino copper-nickel-cobalt project located in Quebec, Canada, will be the key focus of exploration activities moving forward for the next two years for ICR.

While the projects are each at the early greenfield stage of exploration, they are located in areas that have evidence of target mineralisation either within the projects or within the immediate area around the projects. However, there has been insufficient exploration of the project sites to estimate a mineral resource and it is uncertain whether future exploration will result in the delivery of a JORC Code compliant mineral resource in respect of those tenements.

It is anticipated that ICR will list on the ASX during October 2018.

https://intercobalt.com


----------

